# Interested in selling book



## deep (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi, I am looking forward to buy reference manual for oct exam. Any body interested in selling their references ?

I will be taking HVAC / Thermal for in-depth topic.

Thank you.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 26, 2007)

deep said:


> Hi, I am looking forward to buy reference manual for oct exam. Any body interested in selling their references ? I will be taking HVAC / Thermal for in-depth topic.
> 
> Thank you.



Have a look on ebay. You can often find good deals there on used reerences.


----------

